

Tuktuk - skopp
http://tuktuk.tapquo.com/

======
sintaxi
Wow. looks fantastic. Breaks my heart this is not MIT/BSD or Apache2. Still a
great addition to the community though. Thanks.

~~~
skopp
Hmm, could you elaborate a bit on your concerns? Put another way, _what 's the
worst that could happen?_.

Also, it seems to be GPLv3 licensed
[https://github.com/soyjavi/tuktuk#licensing-
options](https://github.com/soyjavi/tuktuk#licensing-options) with a _special_
commercial license for OEM's. I don't know how exactly that works - i.e. their
methods of detecting OEM users and definition thereof (hence, without knowing
these things, I see where problems could come about, but how likely are they
to?)

I skimmed through the license/terms of use as they stand at time of posting
this, and from
[https://github.com/soyjavi/tuktuk/blob/master/LICENSE.md#24-...](https://github.com/soyjavi/tuktuk/blob/master/LICENSE.md#24-commercial-
royalty-free) it seems pretty tame.

tldr: GPL3 vs. MIT? What's wrong with the former? Or is something else there
you see that I don't?

